# North Carolina Newbie



## drozik (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello everyone 

I'm not new to the smoke I'm just new to the gardening aspect. So if I start to get on anyone nerves from asking so many questions just step back and take a toke and please be patient with me .
Also if there are fellow tokers in the 336 area code(triad) please hit me up I'm always in the market for exotic that is killa with names


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jul 29, 2008)

hello my friend im in the 336 too, i only know where to get some swagg though. i never smoked killer stuff because i cant find it. you know where i could get some killer stuff or anything?


----------



## Bubbuh Kush (Sep 19, 2008)

Whats going on guys, im from that triad area too lol it's a small world. but from my own experience it seems the good stuff, people want too much for it. but i stay away from the swags though, gotta be at least mid's )


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 20, 2008)

drozik said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm not new to the smoke I'm just new to the gardening aspect. So if I start to get on anyone nerves from asking so many questions just step back and take a toke and please be patient with me .


That's what this site's all about.  Welcome to RiU!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## mr.nodes (Sep 20, 2008)

whos from the 305


----------



## newbgrower (Sep 23, 2008)

Work in the 336, Rockingham County, live just over the VA line.


----------



## data (Sep 24, 2008)

welcome to RIU.
grow that shit


----------



## nvirgo79 (Sep 30, 2008)

i'm in 919 anyone around here, i'm not from the area i go to college here


----------



## redrmearsenal18 (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome, I'm not in your area code but just a little further south in SC 864. Total opposite here, I really don't have any connections on any good mids or schwag just the kill. Had The Hog, Cali Kush, Kush and some haze over the past 2.5wks


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 2, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


drozik said:


> Hello everyone, I'm not new to the smoke I'm just new to the gardening aspect. So if I start to get on anyone nerves from asking so many questions just step back and take a toke and please be patient with me .


 ... lots of useful info in RIU on growing - building - designing - regulating and anything that has to do with weed. People are very helpful here n they'll be patient 

I'm about 2380 miles North West of ya
Hi from Calgary, Canada and welcome to RUI. 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## mountainous revenge (Oct 2, 2008)

im about 30 minutes from wintson salem...
sill in the 336 area though...

I also do a wee bit of tattooing for the locals around here.My work is below....
Shoot me a pm.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome, Throw up That North Carolina Blue homie!


----------



## mountainous revenge (Oct 2, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1405350]Welcome, Throw up That North Carolina Blue homie![/quote]

this work? Bred right here near ap state.


----------



## nvirgo79 (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks, I am tired of this "search" shit, I am trying to gather info so I can have a good producing 1st grow


----------



## naturalhigh (Oct 2, 2008)

yea..im around there...theres good shit here,,u just need to know who to ask...


----------



## travking (Oct 4, 2008)

im from the 910 fayetteville nc im looking for something contact me in private serious


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am full of knowledge about 100 years of growing worth... my great-great grandfather got his kids interested, and so forth... so let me know if you need help with anything. I usually have the answer... and if i dont, i'll ask my mentor.


----------



## mountainous revenge (Oct 7, 2008)

well some of the older methods are outdated and dont work....
Be carefull taking drandpas advice

Poeple used to think that putting nails through stems made plants stress and made them more potent, now days science has proved that potency is genetic and there isnt anything you can do to make them more potent, only LESS potent (like sticking nails through stems. LOL)


----------



## nvirgo79 (Oct 9, 2008)

the march in The capital is bullshit, we need something big in North Carolina for the smokers...smokers unite!


----------



## TigerHawk (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome Drozik. This is basically my intro on here as well... no need to start a new thread. Been doing a lot of reading up before starting to post on the site to perfect some shit. Anyways... good to have ya here man.

nvirgo79....919 here as well bro. Good to see more peeps around the area on here.

NICE TO MEET EVERYONE! I see some of the most innovative ppl on here and it just rocks we can come together and relate to something so fuckin beautiful!


----------



## rapt0r (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been on here a lurkin' for a few years now, I recently relocated from MA to NC, and now have no "sources"... so in the spring I am going to try the green thumb method. Lots of knowledgeable people out here, glad to be a part of and hopefully a contributor.

-rapt0r


----------



## submachinegun (Feb 19, 2009)

704 here.


----------



## meanmrmustard (Feb 21, 2009)

luck bastard. I miss Northern California so much, give me Humboldt county over Amsterdam any day of the week


----------

